# Cacti does not create any graphs

## mrbeeye

Used 

```
emerge cacti
```

Cacti does not create any graphs.

I manually tried 

```
/usr/bin/php /www/cacti/poller.php
```

Here is output:

```

No log handling enabled - turning on stderr logging

Cannot find module (NONE): At line 0 in (none)

OK u:0.01 s:0.01 r:1.01

OK u:0.01 s:0.01 r:1.02

OK u:0.01 s:0.01 r:1.02

OK u:0.02 s:0.01 r:1.02

OK u:0.02 s:0.02 r:1.03

OK u:0.02 s:0.02 r:1.03

OK u:0.02 s:0.02 r:1.03

OK u:0.02 s:0.02 r:1.03

12/07/2005 12:19:32 PM - SYSTEM STATS: Time:1.1112 Method:cmd.php Processes:1 Threads:N/A Hosts:2 HostsPerProcess:2 DataSources:5 RRDsProcessed:5

OK u:0.02 s:0.02 r:1.03

OK u:0.02 s:0.02 r:1.04
```

Where is the problem?

----------

## sigix

is snmpd running and snmp.conf configured ?

----------

## qeldroma

"Cannot find module " is normally related to missing PERL-libraries. But in this case, it's name is "none"???

Any ideas? Look on the cacti-hp, there you can find all needed libraries, yo you can manually check them out on your installation..

----------

## mrbeeye

 *sigix wrote:*   

> is snmpd running and snmp.conf configured ?

 

```
# ps auxw | grep snmpd

root      6242  0.0  0.6  11380  5532 ?    S    Nov21   0:16 /usr/sbin/snmpd -p /var/run/snmpd.pid -c /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf
```

Content of /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf:

```

com2sec local     127.0.0.1/32    public

com2sec local     192.168.1.0/24   public

group MyROGroup v1         local

group MyROGroup v2c        local

group MyROGroup usm        local

view all    included  .1                               80

access MyROGroup ""      any       noauth    exact  all    none   none

syslocation MyLocation

syscontact Me <root@xxx.yy>
```

----------

## sigix

this link might be helpful

Cacti forums

----------

## Nossie

What version of mysql are you using? Cacti doesn't work with 5.x

Nozzie

----------

## mrbeeye

 *sigix wrote:*   

> this link might be helpful
> 
> Cacti forums

 It was helpful. I installed patched and now the output of poller.php is

```
OK u:0.01 s:0.03 r:1.00

OK u:0.01 s:0.03 r:1.00

OK u:0.01 s:0.03 r:1.00

OK u:0.01 s:0.03 r:1.00

OK u:0.01 s:0.03 r:2.01

12/07/2005 03:01:17 PM - SYSTEM STATS: Time:2.1060 Method:cmd.php Processes:1 Threads:N/A Hosts:2 HostsPerProcess:2 DataSources:5 RRDsProcessed:5

```

Is it OK?

----------

## mrbeeye

There is "SNMP not in use"  in SNMP information about localhost (127.0.0.1).

snmpd is running. But nmap does not show 161/udp port opened.

----------

## think4urs11

The machine were Cacti is running does not need to run snmpd.

What about the access rights for the folder where the rrds are stored? The cacti process needs write access to that folder of course.

----------

## splooge

 *mrbeeye wrote:*   

> Used 
> 
> ```
> emerge cacti
> ```
> ...

 

iirc poller only polls, it doesn't create grephs.  You might need to run cmd.php instead.  It's been awhile I can't remember for sure.

----------

## mrbeeye

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> The machine were Cacti is running does not need to run snmpd.
> 
> What about the access rights for the folder where the rrds are stored? The cacti process needs write access to that folder of course.

 Access permissions are right. Even rwx-r-xrwx and owner is apache.

----------

## mrbeeye

I am wondering why nmap does not discover SNMP 161/UDP port opened on localhost.

Firewall does not block any localhost traffic.

I suspects SNMPd not correctly running (listening).

----------

